# Purpose of this Chuck with these Jaws



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Guys

I just bought this really pretty Whiton chuck, with these interestingly shaped jaws, and very large bore-  it is an 8 inch chuck with a 2-1/2 inch bore!!  It feels and looks like new, and the jaws are still sharp- with these little teeth on the jaws.

Google isn't showing much, and am dying to know it's original purpose:










I LOVE to learn these things!!

Bernie


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 14, 2013)

My wild guess is that they didn't want them to be used to chuck the inside diameter of anything.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 14, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> My wild guess is that they didn't want them to be used to chuck the inside diameter of anything.



Thanks Don- that is the first idea that had made sense to me- but I can't help but think there is some other explanation...   This chuck was not cheap when it was made, by the feel of it, and the fit and finish.  And this large bore...  It just seems so purposed...  

I can't help but be curious!  Most often, with things like this, I learn something very interesting..  


Bernie


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like a production chuck to do a secondary operation of some kind.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm not guaranteeing it is for a grinder,but on cylindrical grinders,the chuck jaws often are made so they are just for gripping parts held inside them. Not sure why that is. Could be the grinder won't be able to grind larger diameter objects that would be held by the chuck jaws when they are inside the object.

Several years ago I had the opportunity to buy a brand new universal grinder with ALL the attachments for $3000.00. It would grind anything. An incredible bargain!!! It was very large,and I just didn't have the room at the time. It would have taken up a space about 6 feet square. This was before I moved and made a bigger shop. The guy began selling the ACCESSORIES separately,and put the grinder itself on ebay for $3000.00. I just hated that. He did that sort of thing regularly. Just screwed up the machine's usefulness. On vintage machines,it was even worse as those accessories weren't easily found.

I don't really have the need for a large universal grinder. My little K.O.Lee "Knockout" tool and cutter grinder will do about anything I need done. I made a cylindrical grinding attachment for it.


----------



## buffdan (Nov 15, 2013)

wood lathe?


----------



## OldMachinist (Nov 15, 2013)

http://books.google.com/books?id=oxwxAQAAMAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## tripletap3 (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow. Good find!!  The catalog is dated 1896.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 16, 2013)

This type of chuck jaw is generally used on dividing heads; the serrated jaws are for getting a good grip on rough work.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey Guys-

Quick update here...  Reading your posts here, and further research (some based on posts here  ), it looks to be a "Cutoff Chuck" or "Threading Chuck"...  Hence the giant bore, to take up to 2-1/2 inch pipe 2 inches inside the jaws, or almost 3-1/2 inches to the jaw tips.  I can make soft jaws by adding some .031 brass shim stock, or SS shim stock to not destroy work but maintain concentricity.  

The issue of the size of the chuck is not an issue for me in this case.  It is only for times I need to get a larger piece behind the jaws of the chuck.  This has happened to me too many times.  So I will not be opening the jaws much.  The Jaws also don't seem to be proportionately long.  

It is in such lovely original shape I hate to even use it!  But I don't own too many things for show.  I'll take pics in action when I have a good reason to put it on the lathe!

Bernie


----------

